# Custom baking rates



## CircleM98

I live in SW Missouri and wonder what some the going rate would be to cute rake and round bale? I've looked around my area and on the extension website but being 2012 edition I know it's outdated. Just wondering a rough idea. Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## r82230

Someone posted a site that might have the info you are asking for I just saved the one for MY area (attached). Hopefully someone remember the site and it has YOUR area's info.

Larry


----------



## Teslan

Lousy smart phones never knowing what baling is and always thinking you are baking. Like in your subject line. No one in their right mind would hire me to do custom baking.


----------



## CircleM98

I wouldn't even want to bake for free that's for sure!


----------



## Tx Jim

CircleM98

What size rd bales are you referring to?


----------



## CircleM98

4x5 rounds


----------



## ozarkian

CircleM98,

I charge $20 per 4'x5' John Deere CoverEdge bale, to cut, rake and bale.


----------



## reede

Hmm, I'm probably better at baking than at baling. However, it takes too long to do what I do, I'd never make any money at it. And when it involves chocolate, I end up eating up my profits.


----------



## rjmoses

ozarkian said:


> CircleM98,
> 
> I charge $20 per 4'x5' John Deere CoverEdge bale, to cut, rake and bale.


I'm about $30/5x6 bale, netwrapped, plus mileage.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South

My list price is $25 to cut, ted, rake and roll a 4x5 net wrap and it has to be a good field. I make a dense roll.

I do not get many takers by design.

The only custom guy still getting any business around here is $18 to $20 depending on how thick the hay is. He does not use any hydraulic pressure, spring tension only. Makes a 55" to 56" roll that squats after 10 minutes. One lady told me she loved his work. He was the only one who could get 40 rolls on her 10 acre hay field.

My advice is to charge as much as you can and you still will not be making good money. If a person knows how to make good hay then they are worth more than someone who just owns a mower, rake and baler.


----------



## SCtrailrider

I tried to make a little pocket change the last 2 years, cut a 30ac field, heavy 4x5 rolls, folks balked at 25$ a roll, I averaged 1.5 rolls per ac...

never again for me, it's 45-50$ per ac or find someone else to waist there time....


----------



## Lostin55

SCtrailrider said:


> I tried to make a little pocket change the last 2 years, cut a 30ac field, heavy 4x5 rolls, folks balked at 25$ a roll, I averaged 1.5 rolls per ac...
> 
> never again for me, it's 45-50$ per ac or find someone else to waist there time....


You could always try small squares.......


----------



## SCtrailrider

No thanks, I gave that up years ago, tooooooooo much input for me....

Now the way you handle them is all together different, much less touchey feeley....

I admit I call them idiot squares.....


----------



## Lostin55

And I readily admit that I resemble that remark.


----------



## 8350HiTech

SCtrailrider said:


> I tried to make a little pocket change the last 2 years, cut a 30ac field, heavy 4x5 rolls, folks balked at 25$ a roll, I averaged 1.5 rolls per ac...
> 
> never again for me, it's 45-50$ per ac or find someone else to waist there time....


$25 per bale at that yield is $37.50 per acre. $18 to mow + $7 raking + $8/bale ($12/acre in this case) is $37. It sounds about right at that. That isn't bad work depending on bale size.


----------



## somedevildawg

8350HiTech said:


> $25 per bale at that yield is $37.50 per acre. $18 to mow + $7 raking + $8/bale ($12/acre in this case) is $37. It sounds about right at that. That isn't bad work depending on bale size.


Nope.....you're going broke and don't know it at $37 an acre. Minimum for me in my area is $65 an acre and that's only if I know and like the person.


----------



## Lostin55

I have always figured that I don't need the practice. If I can't make good money, I won't even turn the key.
Good money to me is hourly rate, plus payroll burden, fuel, depreciation, plus a tidy profit.
It's Apple's to oranges but with what we do we end up at about 45/ton in heavy hay. If that hay is 3/TPA well, so much the better.


----------



## MT hayer

Man! You guys are doing really good I would say! 30 dollars per 5 by 6 round bale, cut and baled? Better take that to the bank really fast! 20 for a 4 by 5 that might weigh 850 lbs? I guess I have to realize that most of you do small fields and a lot of travel time. I charge time moving to each job, then on me from the last, back to home. This is interesting to me. How many bales do some of you guys make in a season?


----------



## JD3430

Teslan said:


> Lousy smart phones never knowing what baling is and always thinking you are baking. Like in your subject line. No one in their right mind would hire me to do custom baking.


I'm baking one of those $4 pizzas for the Eagles/Cowgirls game. LOL

On edit: that's about all that game was worth-a $4 Pizza 
Lost 6-0
Dougie rested the starters after 1st 1/4!


----------



## Tx Jim

JD3430

At least the Eagles held Zek to less than 120 yrds so he didn't have a 1000 yd year. Poor Ole billionaire Jerry can't even BUY a championship!


----------



## Randy Litton

SCtrailrider said:


> No thanks, I gave that up years ago, tooooooooo much input for me....
> 
> Now the way you handle them is all together different, much less touchey feeley....
> 
> I admit I call them idiot squares.....


We had to go to a Bale Bandit after my sons (work force) left home for military.

Tried hiring bale haulers with no success, teenagers could not keep up, too hot.

We researched different methods and the bale bandit was the best choice for us.


----------



## siscofarms

I charge by the acre . 20 to cut , 9 to rake , then $10 per 4x5 roll net wrapped . $9 acre to ted it but that's up to the client . I charged by the roll years ago and there is to much variance in fields . this way heavy or light yield I'm doing okay . Having a big rake helps . tighten it up in the heavy stuff and go to the 30' in the light stuff . baler does same work either way like that .


----------



## azmike

We have tried hiring out our haying, it seems the only farms wanting services are crappy fields with rocks etc plus NO $$ to pay for the work!


----------

